# New Red just arrived. (PICTURE HEAVY)



## TanMan57 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok so as many of you know I ordered a new tegu from Bobby a while ago and I just got her, but he just shipped her yesterday since he only ships mondays and tuesdays so she came fast! Let me just say one thing WOW. She is beautiful and she loves the camera. I dont have a name for her yet but I have a list of my favorites to choose from. Thank you SO MUCH Bobby she's gorgeous. Enough talk heres the pics and video.

Here's The video the lighting is bad sorry about that and the quality will improve I just uploaded the video
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-G3Wlp8gdo" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-G3Wlp8gdo</a><!-- m -->

A bath because she's dehydrated from hibernating.


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 9, 2010)

Zero just woke up and notices her and yawned and that's when I noticed Zero could swallow her whole if he wanted to. Then he just sat there starring at her like wtf is this? Another one jeez I just need to be more of a handful so he doesn't get anymore.


----------



## isdrake (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful tegu.  Congratulations.


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 9, 2010)

isdrake said:


> Beautiful tegu.  Congratulations.


Thank You


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 9, 2010)

TanMan57 said:


> Zero just woke up and notices her and yawned and that's when I noticed Zero could swallow her whole if he wanted to. Then he just sat there starring at her like wtf is this? Another one jeez I just need to be more of a handful so he doesn't get anymore.



:lol: haha...And she's very cute...How old is she?


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok well here is a few more picture's of her she just ate some ground beef check the video below also has the monster Zero eating some after he ate two f/t mice.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lojq3kUo6r0" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lojq3kUo6r0</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 9, 2010)

rmzsuzuki89 said:


> :lol: haha...And she's very cute...How old is she?


Im not sure I just emailed bobby and asked the parents and birth date


----------



## rrcoolj (Feb 9, 2010)

Man you guys are killing me with these reds. I think im catching the tegu bug. She looks gorgeous. Did she go back under hibernation?


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 9, 2010)

rrcoolj said:


> Man you guys are killing me with these reds. I think im catching the tegu bug. She looks gorgeous. Did she go back under hibernation?


Nope she drank ate abd is just basking I think she can tell the weather difference from florida to california.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 9, 2010)

aaaaggggghhh im so jealous jk lol she is beautiful. your reawaking up my urdges (spell check) to get a red im thinking of getting one next payday lol! maybe our reds will be siblings like our b/w's :^)


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 10, 2010)

reptastic said:


> aaaaggggghhh im so jealous jk lol she is beautiful. your reawaking up my urdges (spell check) to get a red im thinking of getting one next payday lol! maybe our reds will be siblings like our b/w's :^)


That would be cool, lol I kinda want a third tegu but ill see once the red gets a little bigger i'm not in any hurry to get another anytime soon lol 2 is a handful


----------



## lazyjr52 (Feb 10, 2010)

TanMan57 nice tegu. She is deff going to be a looker.... I've always wanted a red tegu.


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yea shes very pretty Bobby picked a real looker. Her parents are Fire and Sonya and she was born in July.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 10, 2010)

HOT HOT HOT!!!!!!! i love the video


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 10, 2010)

reptastic said:


> HOT HOT HOT!!!!!!! i love the video


Lol which one? The unboxing or the one of Kilo eating and then Zero destroying ground beef after eating two mice. Lol she's so delicate only eats a few bites a day and sleeps and then theres Zero who eats till hes almost going to explode.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 10, 2010)

lol both but the second one reminds me of nero and achilles (especially the way you describe it) achilles will take a small golf ball size of ground turkey and nero gets a whole platter. do you notice that by keeping zero in view of kilo; that kilo eats more? because i noticed that i was only able to get achilles to eat after putting him in a small tank and letting him watch nero eat.it was weird because when i let him free roam he went right to neros spot and grabbed some of the scraps he left behind!


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 10, 2010)

congrads man she looks amazing. XD


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 11, 2010)

reptastic said:


> lol both but the second one reminds me of nero and achilles (especially the way you describe it) achilles will take a small golf ball size of ground turkey and nero gets a whole platter. do you notice that by keeping zero in view of kilo; that kilo eats more? because i noticed that i was only able to get achilles to eat after putting him in a small tank and letting him watch nero eat.it was weird because when i let him free roam he went right to neros spot and grabbed some of the scraps he left behind!


Yea Kilo definately eats more with Zero eating but Zero just always eats hes definately not the runt any more and he just thinks of Kilo as food right now. Hopefully thats not the case when shes bigger and I introduce them.


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats that tegu is looking great and reds are awesome ive never had one but i plan on having one later on im just not sure about the whole natural bad sheds and missing toe nail issue....but im pretty sue with great patience and effort ill never have to worry about that :-D


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 12, 2010)

lol my black nose is a sibling to zero. i need to ask bobby who the parents of my red are though i forgot to ask him. hopefully we will have matching siblings lol. how is the handling going with the red? mine is a little sketcher than my black nose who is amazingly tame for a baby. i wish mine would have avoided hibernation like yours it just snowed here yesterday so i think they know what the weathers like even though their cage is totally warm, they still hibernate. they have come out for about 2 hours today though and taken some ground turkey and eggs. she is a beautiful baby by the way


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 12, 2010)

lol my black nose is a sibling to zero. i need to ask bobby who the parents of my red are though i forgot to ask him. hopefully we will have matching siblings lol. how is the handling going with the red? mine is a little sketcher than my black nose who is amazingly tame for a baby. i wish mine would have avoided hibernation like yours it just snowed here yesterday so i think they know what the weathers like even though their cage is totally warm, they still hibernate. they have come out for about 2 hours today though and taken some ground turkey and eggs. she is a beautiful baby by the way


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 13, 2010)

nemo66 said:


> lol my black nose is a sibling to zero. i need to ask bobby who the parents of my red are though i forgot to ask him. hopefully we will have matching siblings lol. how is the handling going with the red? mine is a little sketcher than my black nose who is amazingly tame for a baby. i wish mine would have avoided hibernation like yours it just snowed here yesterday so i think they know what the weathers like even though their cage is totally warm, they still hibernate. they have come out for about 2 hours today though and taken some ground turkey and eggs. she is a beautiful baby by the way


Well from what ive seen of her and held of her shes pretty tame but unfortunately she went down for hibernation again a few days ago.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 14, 2010)

TanMan57 said:


> nemo66 said:
> 
> 
> > lol my black nose is a sibling to zero. i need to ask bobby who the parents of my red are though i forgot to ask him. hopefully we will have matching siblings lol. how is the handling going with the red? mine is a little sketcher than my black nose who is amazingly tame for a baby. i wish mine would have avoided hibernation like yours it just snowed here yesterday so i think they know what the weathers like even though their cage is totally warm, they still hibernate. they have come out for about 2 hours today though and taken some ground turkey and eggs. she is a beautiful baby by the way
> ...



dont you just hate when that happens, achilles did the same thing only to wake up a few weeks later. now he is up eating almost everyday!


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 14, 2010)

reptastic said:


> dont you just hate when that happens, achilles did the same thing only to wake up a few weeks later. now he is up eating almost everyday!


Yea I really do! but I didnt want her sleeping so I put scrambled eggs in and she woke up and ate them all and was up all night after that and just a couple of minutes ago went back to bed.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 14, 2010)

thats what nero does she wont eat til late in the evening and is up all night and sleeps all day(even though there is no lights on) someone needs to tell them that they are dinural and not nocturnal lol


----------

